# Second leisure battery wiring



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Had my 4 year old Autocruise Tempo into dealer for annual habitation check yesterday.
As I have been having problems with the two batteries retaining charge, despite having a solar panel fitted I asked that this problem be looked at. It transpired that both the batteries were duff and required replacing.
On checking the working after fitting the new batteries it was found that the second battery was connected direct to the battery charger and would only charge when on EHU. This has been like this since new when another dealer had fitted this extra battery. 
My advise is to check that any additional, dealer fitted, battery is wired properly. Needless to say the dealer has now wired the charging circuit correctly.
Colin


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Colin can I ask where your second battery is installed as I am thinking of putting another battery in my Tempo.

Peter.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Peter
I had mine fitted under the long bench seat on the offside, and as near to the front towards the main habitation battery as possible. That way it still leaves considerable space, for storage, without getting in the way. 
Colin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

betsy said:


> On checking the working after fitting the new batteries it was found that the second battery was connected direct to the battery charger and would only charge when on EHU. Colin


I am trying to understand what you mean. Do you mean that the batteries were not connected in parallel but were somehow electrically seperated presumably feeding seperate circuits?


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

I am no auto electrician but my understanding was the the second battery was connected direct to the battery charger and was only being charged when on EHU. I did see for myself, when to engine was running there was no increase in the voltage across the battery as when it was not running. The other habitation battery showed readings to indicate that it was being charged. So presumably the second battery was not in use at all because if it had been wired in parallel with the other battery then it would have been apparent with the voltage difference when the engine was running.
Colin


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Colin what amp size did you buy, and did you put a gell battery in or is it vented. If you vented the second battery did you drill through the floor?

Peter.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

betsy said:


> I am no auto electrician but my understanding was the the second battery was connected direct to the battery charger and was only being charged when on EHU. I did see for myself, when to engine was running there was no increase in the voltage across the battery as when it was not running. The other habitation battery showed readings to indicate that it was being charged. So presumably the second battery was not in use at all because if it had been wired in parallel with the other battery then it would have been apparent with the voltage difference when the engine was running.
> Colin


Colin, Thanks for that. It is strange as assuming the first battery was being charged by the battery charger when on EHU and the second battery was also connected to the charger you would think they were paralled there at least. 
It proves the old annual test of removing the parallel connection between the batteries and running a load test on each of them individually is still best to confirm they are both ok. I doubt that would be done as part of any dealer habitation check. Ray


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Peter,
I had two 85ah batteries fitted. You will find that you will be limited by the space available under the drivers seat for the primary one. Bear in mind that the batteries need to be changed as a pair other wise it can cause other problems. I was advised not to go for the gel type battery and as I had 4 years use from the other battery I saw no reason to change.
Although my batteries are the wet type I don't have any venting and no one has ever suggested that there was a requirement.
Colin


----------

